# Red dot scopes?



## SlackDaddy (Oct 7, 2005)

I am done with the peep.
1st time bow hunter, I have a older 60# compound (boat anchor) that was lent to me for the year, I have practiced for 2 months and nail it out to 25 yards with fiber optic pins and a peep.

This last week I had 3 shots (on deer) at 10-12 yards that I missed big time. I found out when I went to shoot I would close My right eye and miss to the left. I finnaly reliased this and CAUGHT My self doing it on deer #4 and closed the left eye and nailed the deer (recovered it to).

Why am I closing My right eye in the heat of the moment ??
I write left handed, but shoot(rifle, bow) right handed, throw right handed, hammer right or left.

accourding to the finger test I am right eye dominate.
Even at mid day the peep realy "dims" the view and pins.

Am I trying to use the left eye, cause the view through the peep is so poor ??

I have red dots on all My guns and shoot both eyes open.

I am realy leaning towards putting a red dot on the Bow, any thoughts ??

Thanks,

Nick (Slack Daddy)


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

When you say red dot, are you inferring to a battery powered red dot, because if so those are illegal in North Dakota.

Accoring to the Game and Fish website: range finding devices, battery-powered or electronically lighted sights or other electronic devices attached to the bow, or the arrow, are not permitted

Other then the small fact of being illegal, im game for it. Just dont let the ever friendly Conservation Officer catch ya.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

take the sights off and learn to shoot instinctively its fool proof and you will never miss close shots


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

where are you located? it sounds to me like you may be left eye dominate. some people have to close one eye to shoot. jsut keep working on it. make sure that you are shooting in different light conditions and situations to get used to hunting situations.

mark


----------



## SlackDaddy (Oct 7, 2005)

Mark,
I am in maryland. I think the ole brain wants to use the left eye because the view through the peep is so poor.

Nick


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

If you learn to shoot instinctively it won't matter what eye is dominant and its simple to learn.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I wouldn't reccommend shooting a compound by instinct. 
I also don't like the idea of a reddot on a bow, too much bad stuff could happen. Check this out.

Go to Cabelas.com and type in this order number: QS-416001

It's called the hindsight, it's a rear sight for your bow and works in conjunction with your pins, but eliminates the peep.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Rem mentioned the hindsite. I haven't used that but have the Timberline No-Peep. This is like a bubble level. When you have the bubble in the center your at the same anchor place. They can be somewhat of a pain to setup, especially if you don't have a set anchor point.


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

I too am using the No Peep from Timberland Archery on a Mathews LX. I just sold the LX and bought a Drenalin. I have ordered a new No Peep for this as well. It is a bit of a drag to set up but once trued in you look at the pin and peripherally see the black dot in the larger green dot (like a bubble level). You will love it. Great in low light.
Rob


----------

